# looking for ICC profile for C88 epson



## alweb (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi,
I'm looking for a ICC profile for epson C88+ printer with Artainium ink.
to use with photoshop 7+

Any available ?

Regards
Al


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

they should be available from whoever you got your ink from......i get mine from conde and the profiles to go with it.


----------



## alweb (Apr 18, 2007)

Any place where I can download the ICC ? and pay online...
It's just software isn't it ? a download facility should be available somewhere ?

I try to order from artainium.com , I seem that some online store just can't handle canadian postal code and display a mismatch error in processing credit card...so 
I'm searching another place ...don't need to pay 20$ for shipping a piece of software...it should be download able somewhere...

that's why I'm asking here

Thanks for any clue 
Al


----------



## icyjay (Apr 4, 2007)

go to Condé Systems, Inc. - The digital imprinting specialists. and setup an account and you can download it for free


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

If you have paid for an ICC profile for any model printer, you should be able to get any other model profile for free from your supplier. I do not know if other suppliers will honor that or not. But the first profile you will have to pay for.


----------



## Amystery (Aug 27, 2008)

I have been waiting for days to set up an account with conde so I can download the icc profile for epson c88+. I can't seem to get an answer from them . I've been searching for the past few hours on the internet for these with no luck. Does anyone know of another site I could download them from?

Thanks
Rose


----------



## twilite44 (Jan 21, 2010)

Conde will only create your account if you are a customer. What I would recommend doing is talk to a sales rep. The phone number is (800) 826-6332.


----------



## Amystery (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok thanks.... what would happen if I don't use the icc profile? I ordered my ink for starline but they didn't give me the icc profile.
Thanks


----------



## twilite44 (Jan 21, 2010)

Without the ICC it's a shot in the dark. You may get lucky and it print great. More probably your colors will be well off. I've seen Yellow flamingos and green skies. I would contact the vendor you got your inks from. Most likely they have a solution either via a power driver and an ICC Profile. After that look on Sawgrass' website. I don't remember off my head if they have a powerdriver for the C88 but it's worth a look.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Lessons to be learned by anyone starting out in dye sublimation. There is a lot more to the process then many think. A profile not only needs to be set up for the printer and ink one is using but also what paper they use. Furthemore there are typically profiles for the different substrates one will press on. Make sure you deal with a vendor that can not only provide you products but also the support you will without question need.


----------



## Amystery (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I did receive the icc profile and it worked out great

thanks again


----------



## twilite44 (Jan 21, 2010)

You are quite welcome. I do see the emails where you requested the account and see where the account was made. If you have any problems or need any help just give us a call in support. We will me more then happy to help you any way we can!


----------



## gshirt (Jun 15, 2013)

For someone looking for this in the future, Coastal Business offers icc profiles for a number of printers & operating systems: ICC Profiles for use with ArTainium UV+ Sublimation Ink


----------



## sweetharmoney (Jun 12, 2018)

can you tell me how to get the profile?


----------

